# Mayan Prophecies - End of Days!-12/21/12



## btom2004 (Jul 7, 2012)

We are not over the hump yet. Did you know that the Mayan Prophecies - End of Days! ... 12/21/12. They say that when the Mayan calendar ends on 12/21/12 so will the world. 

http://www.mayanpredictions.net/

Drink up before it's to late.

Place this label on a few bottles of your wine in case we make it.







or the more colorful one below.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 7, 2012)

The World ends for about 155,520 people every day. By 12/21 it will have ended for 25.8 million who are here now. The trick is not to be one of them.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 9, 2012)

I do not go in for this type of hokem. Especialy from a culture that never even invented the wheel!


----------



## cindy (Jul 9, 2012)

I find it very interesting, even without the Mayan Prophecy you would have to be blind not to see where we're headed.
I look at it like this there will be people who are prepared and called crazy then you'll have people that think this could never happen in their lifetime and haven't prepared at all those are the ones you're gonna have to worry about.


----------



## Neviawen (Jul 9, 2012)

The Mayan date "12/21/2012" is not the end of the world. It is supposed to be the end of a 5,000 year era. They believe that a god is supposed to return to earth and start a new era, not a global catastrophe. 
Other Mayan prophecies point out to other dates that are well into the future, past Dec. 12, 2012. 
But if it gives you a reason to drink more wine...


----------



## cindy (Jul 9, 2012)

too funny


----------



## olusteebus (Jul 9, 2012)

I really doubt that the world will end then but I am only making 4 week wines just in case. Can't be too careful.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 9, 2012)

Back on January first 2012 I bottled a large bottle (Imperial, 6 ltr. / 8 standard bottles) of a Petit Verdot / Shiraz blend. I had bulk aged the wine for eight months prior to that. I added this Mayan Ram symbol to my usual label. And plan to drink it on 12-21-12 assuming we are still here and someone invites me to a survivors party. The Ram is a feature element of my family's Coat of Arms and is coincidentally the Mayan symbol for "drink". It's a one of a kind since I did not bottle any standard bottles of that blend. I did bottle one split that I plan to taste in a couple months. Any others have 12-21-12 doomsday wine preparedness?


----------



## btom2004 (Jul 9, 2012)

Great and funny posts.
Well the wheel was used by the Mayans, as they laid logs down to roll those heavy stones on; used to construct those massive stuctures. Of course there was no axle in use, but a wheel is a wheel.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 10, 2012)

btom2004 said:


> Great and funny posts.
> Well the wheel was used by the Mayans, as they laid logs down to roll those heavy stones on; used to construct those massive stuctures. Of course there was no axle in use, but a wheel is a wheel.


 
You do not know that as fact. They are not even certain that they used wheels to build Stonehendge or even the great pyramids. The thought is that they used sledges to drag the stones.

I have this saying .. You can do amazing things with 2000 people and a whip! 

.. and please, I BEG you folks, do not take this thread down that "they were built by space aliens" road.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 10, 2012)

_"I have this saying .. You can do amazing things with 2000 people and a whip!"_

JohnT, this reminds me of the story of two Engineers, one Chinese and one American, who were discussing construction methods. The Chinese said, "You Americans! If you want to dig a tunnel through a mountain, you bring in all types of expensive and sophisticated equipment. We Chinese just put 10,000 people on one side of the mountain and 10,000 on the other side of the mountain and tell them to dig. If they meet, we have a tunnel. If they don't meet, we have _two_ tunnels!"


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jul 10, 2012)

JohnT said:


> You do not know that as fact. They are not even certain that they used wheels to build Stonehendge or even the great pyramids. The thought is that they used sledges to drag the stones.
> 
> I have this saying .. You can do amazing things with 2000 people and a whip!
> 
> .. and please, I BEG you folks, do not take this thread down that "they were built by space aliens" road.




I think it was done by space aliens that were 20 ft tall and had 6 arms and super strength!!

 Sorry John - I had too!!


----------



## Rocky (Jul 10, 2012)

One thing one has to admire about space aliens is their manufacturing quality and reliability. In the literally hundreds of years that they have been coming to Earth, they have never had an equipment malfunction! Spectacular reliability.

And as long as I am on this topic, it has occurred to me that the "Yeti" and "Big Foot" that populate our planet, must also be _undertakers_. Again, in the hundreds of years that they have been reported in many parts of the World, no one has ever reported finding a dead one in the woods, or one hit by a car, etc.


----------



## tonyt (Jul 10, 2012)

Rocky, you better stick to wine.
1) aliens are so much more technologically advanced than us their equipment does NOT break down.
2) Yeti and Big Foot are WHY the aliens come to earth. They pick up the corpses and take them back for research. Just in case you were wondering they also get Loch Ness Monsters. It is well known that aliens only visit earth in their study of Cryptozoology.


----------



## joeswine (Jul 10, 2012)

*Theory*

IT ALL SOUNDS DOABLE TO ME


----------



## Rocky (Jul 10, 2012)

Tony, you are a mess! That was _too funny_. Thanks for a great belly laugh!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 10, 2012)

Getting back to the myan thing 

12/21/12 is when Earth will spin backwards and throw us all into outer space.... to meet the aliens...:<


----------



## btom2004 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rocky said:


> One thing one has to admire about space aliens is their manufacturing quality and reliability. In the literally hundreds of years that they have been coming to Earth, they have never had an equipment malfunction! Spectacular reliability.
> 
> And as long as I am on this topic, it has occurred to me that the "Yeti" and "Big Foot" that populate our planet, must also be _undertakers_. Again, in the hundreds of years that they have been reported in many parts of the World, no one has ever reported finding a dead one in the woods, or one hit by a car, etc.


 I guess you never heard of Rosewell or Area 69.


Brew and Wine Supply said:


> Getting back to the myan thing
> 12/21/12 is when Earth will spin backwards and throw us all into outer space.... to meet the aliens...:<


 Yes something major is due to happen. Your are right on point. The stars, gravity, Earths orbit ect... the slightest change and we're done. Things may chage for the worst. We are so fragile and we don't even know it.


----------



## Flem (Jul 10, 2012)

Unfortunately, 12/21 happens to be my birthdate. I guess I'd better celebrate a day early.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 10, 2012)

Flem said:


> Unfortunately, 12/21 happens to be my birthdate. I guess I'd better celebrate a day early.


 

Boy, talk about going out with a bang..


----------



## Deezil (Jul 10, 2012)

JohnT said:


> You do not know that as fact. They are not even certain that they used wheels to build Stonehendge or even the great pyramids. The thought is that they used sledges to drag the stones.
> 
> I have this saying .. You can do amazing things with 2000 people and a whip!
> 
> .. and please, I BEG you folks, do not take this thread down that "they were built by space aliens" road.



Kinda related - i just think its cool, so im bringing it up, neener neener  - is they actually developed a new theory for how they managed the Easter Island Heads

I think they're spot on, but this stone they used is only a fraction of the size of the actual stones - so obviously it would have taken more people.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpNuh-J5IgE[/ame]


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 10, 2012)

Deezil said:


> I think they're spot on, but this stone they used is only a fraction of the size of the actual stones - so obviously it would have taken more people.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpNuh-J5IgE


 
Untill it fell over.....


----------



## JohnT (Jul 11, 2012)

tonyt said:


> Rocky, you better stick to wine.
> 1) aliens are so much more technologically advanced than us their equipment does NOT break down.
> 2) Yeti and Big Foot are WHY the aliens come to earth. They pick up the corpses and take them back for research. Just in case you were wondering they also get Loch Ness Monsters. It is well known that aliens only visit earth in their study of Cryptozoology.


 
How bout this... the aliens come to earth to EAT the dead Yeti, and bigfeet. The aliens are so peaceful, that they will only eat that which has died of natural causes.

I am scared now. Being that I have figured them out, do you think that the aliens will chase me down to keep me quite? They are, after all monitoring all of our conversations and transmittions. 

When they take me away, do you think that they will let me bring my wine? This leads to another important questions... What wine goes with dead yeti or bigfoot?????


----------



## tonyt (Jul 11, 2012)

Duh. Ice wine.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 11, 2012)

Just cashed in my 401K and refinanced my house.... why have my money tied up. I won't be needing it after the 12/21 anyway. PARTY TIME!!!


----------



## btom2004 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah...and I promised everyone I know something expensive for Christmas...LOL...


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 11, 2012)

I should still have plenty of wine come December, so I'm good.


----------



## cindy (Jul 11, 2012)

everything taste like chicken so I think a nice light white wine would go well
unless you are having spag yeti with meat sauce then I believe a full bodied red is in order!


----------



## oldwhiskers (Jul 11, 2012)

Spag yeti, good one Cindy.


----------



## JohnT (Jul 12, 2012)

Larryh86GT said:


> A fine Welches juice wine I would think.


 

OK, So a plus to the end of the world. No more Welche's!!!!


Spag-yeti????? That is TOOOOO FUNNY. Had me laughing on that one for a good hour!!!!!


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh ohhh time is still running out!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh no! The new iPhone launches that day! Coincidence?


----------



## btom2004 (Sep 19, 2012)

LOL...oh yeah a big one


----------



## tonyt (Sep 19, 2012)

This may be my favorite thread on this forum.


----------



## andy123 (Sep 19, 2012)

If Mayans were all that sharp, there would still be Mayans around to witness the end. Just in case I'm not starting a kit till Christmas.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 20, 2012)

andy123 said:


> there would still be Mayans around to witness the end. Just in case I'm not starting a kit till Christmas.



There are still full-blooded mayan descendants, living.. They just dont rule a civilization anymore, they pretty much got absorbed into Mexico & southerly countries - belize, el salvador, guatemala, honduras... Some of the languages even still exist, i think


----------



## joea132 (Sep 20, 2012)

Neviawen said:


> The Mayan date "12/21/2012" is not the end of the world. It is supposed to be the end of a 5,000 year era. They believe that a god is supposed to return to earth and start a new era, not a global catastrophe.
> Other Mayan prophecies point out to other dates that are well into the future, past Dec. 12, 2012.
> But if it gives you a reason to drink more wine...



This is true. There aren't doomsday prophecies written in Mayan history. It is reflective of the end if a celestial age and the beginning of a new one. Many scholars believe it is predicted to get a golden age of peace.. 

Either way I say play it safe and drink like a mad man.


----------



## roadpupp (Sep 21, 2012)

What if we are reading it upside down and it is really 5105?!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 21, 2012)

Its all just a scare to make the consiracy theorists rich on book sales. Look what "we never landed on the moon" did for that guy with 12 cats living in a trailor park. Today he is worth millions.

BTW, 12/21 is a Friday night! Great excuse for a party.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 21, 2012)

9am and I'm still here!


----------



## JohnT (Sep 21, 2012)

I wonder.. 

Did the earth not exist before the mayan calandar?


----------



## Deezil (Sep 21, 2012)

JohnT said:


> Did the earth not exist before the mayan calandar?



Just a play on words, but it led me to a genuine question...

I was gonna say, "I bet they didnt call it earth!"

But then i thought.. "Who was the first to call Earth, Earth.. And why Earth?"

Now i'm just scratchin my head


----------



## andy123 (Sep 22, 2012)

Google took us from relying on learned schoolers to research historic writings for our ponderings to "About 126,000,000 results in .25 seconds">>> it's pretty impossible to say exactly who first named the planet 'Earth'. Actually, I really doubt one person really named it intentionally; rather it developed over time as part of the English language. Earth is Old English and German in origin, related to the Old Saxon 'ertha', the Dutch 'aerde', and the German 'erda'. Terra is a French and Latin word, and so isn't part of the 'Earth' etymology. I'm not really an expert on words and word origins, but it seems likely that people used Earth to mean 'land' and then it was the natural thing to refer to all the land and the planet.


----------



## btom2004 (Feb 6, 2013)

I just woke up from all the wine I drank for nothing. Oh well all's well that ends well. The world didn't end and that's a good ending. Time to make more wine.


----------

